# Deep Dropping JACKS and Offshore Trolling



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

*FULL BOAT BE LOOKING FOR REPORT*
Jacks are about to close down so if you want to catch some you need to go befor e the end of the month. Trying to put together a long range trip where will get some nice jacks, deep drop for yellow edge and snowy grouper and do some wahoo trolling in some really good water. All the Mingos and triggers we can muster also. Would really like to take advantage of the weather window we are getting right now. Wed looks the best and thursday looks good too. Meat trips for sure!!!


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

If anybody can go during the week this is a great chance to get some nice weather and great fishing!!!


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

I'll agree that now is the time to go!!! We need to get the Cape Horn fleet some more publicity!! I want to see some more reports from your honey holes Brandon! Don't forget to share.


----------



## realstreet (Dec 8, 2008)

Pm sent....:thumbsup:


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Only need 4 more!


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Full boat be looking for report!


----------

